# Blob Dockskin et CandyBar



## eleonooore (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

En ce dimanche après-midi de pluie, j'ai remplacé mes icônes du Dock par celles du pack Blob3 (j'ai utilisé le iContainer et CandyBar), et c'est tout beau :love:.
Dans la foulée, je voudrais utiliser les éléments du pack prévus pour le Dock (séparateur, background, bottom edge et indicateurs). Et là je n'y arrive pas.
J'ai importé ces éléments Blob Dockskin dans CandyBar (ils ne font pas partie du iContainer).
Mais impossible d'en utiliser aucun.
C'est possible via CandyBar ou il faut aller modifier dans les Resources de Dock.app ?

Vos lumières, please ?


----------



## zep3 (6 Octobre 2008)

Tu deplace tes images du dock a la bonne place, dans la partie dock de candybar et de cliquer sur Apply Dock


----------



## eleonooore (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui, et c'est justement ce qui ne marche pas.
Je les glisse, mais le tour de l'élément à modifier ne se bleute pas, et quand je le dépose mon élément ne "prend" pas. Il retourne parmi le reste des icônes et autres éléments, dans la partie basse. Et rien. 

Je me demande si ce n'est pas quelque chose dans le format des images qui ne convient pas. Je vais chercher encore.


----------



## zep3 (6 Octobre 2008)

Il faut des images aux formats png, essaye avec un autre dock pour tester.

Tu as bien modifier en cliquant ici







Ensuite en deplacant tes png à la bonne taille dans cet partie






Si tu fais bien cela et que sa ne marche pas, je ne vois pas trop comment regler le probleme.

Bonne chance


----------



## eleonooore (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui, c'était bien ma méthode.

Bon, le seul truc que j'ai pu faire, c'est utiliser le dock contenu dans le iContainer. Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est qu'il est limité aux indicateurs verts.
Le dossier "Dock Skin" du pack contient d'autres couleurs, mais n'est apparemment pas utilisable par CandyBar. J'essaierais peut-être si j'ai le courage d'aller bidouiller les Resources du dock, mais ça reste beaucoup, beaucoup moins pratique.

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## zep3 (6 Octobre 2008)

Je peux te conseiller tous ces docks de mon site: http://guipulp.com/category/macintosh/mac-dock/

Tu en trouvera de toutes les couleurs et de bonnes qualités.

*Float (3D) Dock iContainer by Rick Patrick 

Je te conseil celui ci pour les couleurs. 
*


----------



## eleonooore (6 Octobre 2008)

zep3 a dit:


> Je peux te conseiller tous ces docks de mon site: http://guipulp.com/category/macintosh/mac-dock/
> 
> Tu en trouvera de toutes les couleurs et de bonnes qualités.
> 
> ...



Le Dock et mes indicateurs, j'ai fini par aller tripatouiller dans le système. Ça a marché 

C'est la section "Icons" de ton site (très, vraiment très joliment fait ) qui m'éclate le plus. J'y ai repéré des petits sets que je n'avais pas vus ailleurs, et la sélection est magnifique. Encore merci.
(je RSS de ce pas)


----------



## zep3 (6 Octobre 2008)

Merci, on essaye de poster le meilleur du web au niveau customisation.

Merci pour la lecture du flux en esperant que le site te plaira avec le temps


----------

